# Why does it have to be this hard



## wheelman (Aug 4, 2013)

WHY IS THE TRAIN HOBBY LIKE IT IS..why have they made it so hard..is it all about money and greed..i can not believe how many different..deals there are and name brands..and when you try and figure out what to buy..there is no help.so you end up buying..all the wrong things and then rebuying later.i started with a bachman dcc two engine set-with their easy track.

not sure about the track.where are the ideas and plans.to really tell you what you need..to build..if you see any track plans..they are over my head..do i need to change my track or keep it.i would like to have.a raised layout..

where are the plans and parts.to do it with.i see people..making crazy things.out of different things.and i want a better engine..look at the different ones.no help there.where do you buy the new engines.i see none for sale..ebay.those guys are selling new old stock..

i am leaning towards..Kato..because it is made in japan.well some i have seen..MTH all china.scared of that..where is the advice..where is the articles..to teach us new guys.i am 61.i have not had a train set..

in 45 50 years..to me..DCC seems the way to go..i have had to guess at a layout setup.ended up with extra track.maybe i can use later.there were no plans.that you could figure out what pieces the plans were showing..

sorry this is long..where are the books on this stuff.where are books on tearing down and repairing engines..changing other parts like coupler,s how many different kinds are there.i got two different kinds.attached to my equipment.it is crazy..


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

This forum, my club, and YouTube have been great sources of reference material for me. I had already decided that I wanted to go DCC and HO. I suspect the opinions for locomotives are all over the place. I've been fortunate enough to have purchased good used DC locomotives (with exception being the first one) that I have been able to convert to DCC/sound. My biggest expenses have been sound decoders, mobile throttle, and a Zephyr power supply/throttle combo. I do concur this hobby can be very expensive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the site.
Everything in life is hard the first time, every one wants more money not just for trains.
But once you do it it get easier, once you learn you will know what to buy and what not to buy.

First thing you need to establish here is what scale are you looking at?

You should have researched before you bought, joining here is a good start.
What you bought in mistake you can probably sell to get back you money. 
You can sell or trade here if you want but read the rules first.

Tear down books? Depending on what scale your doing there is a ton of info on the net, and books and here.

You can't go wrong with Kato there are other brands.
You going HO?
Check out http://hoseeker.net/lit.html
A ton of tear down pictures and info for you.

By all means ask here if you need to, someone will answer and almost no question is stupid here. We have a bunch talented members here in all scales.

Again, welcome to the site. :smokin:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome Wheelman. Like many things jumping in feet first can lead to frustration. There are many, many here who are more than happy to aid in choosing and getting you up and running. Opinions vary greatly, so one must weigh their wants and desires carefully. I've read good things on here about Bachman and Kato both. Just remember, slow down and think about things before you drop hard earned coins. Don't be afraid to post and ask, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask.

Carl


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome, don't get to frustrated with it. It's a hobby after all. Take your time and everything will work out in the end. People here are very helpful, ask lots of questions. Before buying stuff post here first, I'm sure people will steer you in the right direction. It was frustrating for me too at first but now it's like old hat. Most of all have fun.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

*It's all fun.*

This hobby can be expensive , but it does not have to be !

I have not bought anything new. Not because I am cheap (which I am), but because I enjoy repairing stuff.

I have installed layouts , completed them , then ripped up all the track to start over again.

That is the fun !

Actually , I have never run my trains for long .

I run them , then I see what I can do better , so start over again !

Building scenery , tunnels etc. is the most fun.

I have a factory built tunnel , and a factory built freight station , but the rest are scratch built from all kinds of pill boxes , plastic lids , and whatever else I see that I can make into a part of the layout.

If I ever finally stop tearing apart and rebuilding I will take some pictures and post them.!

INDECISIVE ??? ME??? Nah !!!!:laugh:


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome...If you are this frustrated before you even start, you may want to rethink getting into the hobby. Just join a local train club and run what they have. That will give you a general idea idea what you will be getting into and make some friends along the way with lots of experience.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The reason I signed up here years ago was to save members time and the hardships. Sometimes there are no definite answers and the fun is spending time with what pleases you. As a hobby you have to explore it and define your niche.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wheelman

Looks like you've ROLLED into the right place. 

This is where you ask those questions and get
answers...or at least opinions.

Here's mine...I also bought that Bachmann starter set with
the GP and F DCC locos, but used, and very glad I did...they have
worked well for the year or so I've had them. And it afforded
the experimenting that eventually turned into a room size layout.

Review all of the HO and DCC forums here as well as the
layout and technical forums. You will get a thorough education
in model railroading and get your on your way to full enjoyment
of the hobby.

Don


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

alman said:


> This hobby can be expensive , but it does not have to be !
> 
> I have not bought anything new. Not because I am cheap (which I am), but because I enjoy repairing stuff.
> 
> ...





Pics.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

All of a sudden I can't post pics !

I will keep trying !


----------

